# Avoiding the Stomach Flu?



## mrstillery09

The stomach flu has been going through our extended family and my husband woke up vomiting today. My question to you all is can I avoid and prevent getting this myself?! I don't mind the regular flu, or colds, but absolutely dread the stomach flu.

So what, if anything, do you do to prevent catching it?


----------



## mammabooh

I make Supertonic and elderberry syrup. Hubby and I gargle and then swallow the supertonic whenever we've been around people and if we ever feel like we're coming down with something. Our son takes the elderberry as a preventative.


----------



## TxGypsy

Take plenty of probiotics, drink lots of fluids and it would probably be a good idea to take some charcoal capsules.


----------



## Barn Yarns

There is no such thing as the stomach flu. 

Keep washing your hands! thats the best way to prevent most icky bugs.


----------



## chickenista

Yep.. handwashing is your number 1 bet for stomach flu.
Wash the door handles, fridge handles, toilet flusher thingie, remote etc.. several times a day.
You can use vinegar and herbs such as thyme or oregano or thieve's oil to clean with if you don't want to use chemicals.

Rest well. Drink fluids. Drink immune supporting teas. 
And wash, wash, wash.
And do the laundry as needed as well.


----------



## mrstillery09

Thanks for the replys so far! I figured hand washing and cleaning would be the top of the list.

I've heard drinking red wine or grape juice is supposed to kill viruses does anyone know how true that is?


----------



## sparkysarah

We do not drink juice. But I do keep 100% grape juice on hand for when the stomach bug goes around. It changes the ph in your stomach so the virus can't live....or something like that. So far it has always seemed to work.


----------



## mrstillery09

sparkysarah said:


> We do not drink juice. But I do keep 100% grape juice on hand for when the stomach bug goes around. It changes the ph in your stomach so the virus can't live....or something like that. So far it has always seemed to work.


We never drink it either but I've read exactly what your saying. It makes your stomach more acidic or something along those lines.

I'm trying it so we will see what happens!


----------



## TxGypsy

I thought frequent hand washing and thorough cleaning went without saying, so I didn't mention it. 

This time of the year especially, I am super careful not to touch my face when I am out in public and on the way back to the house. I wash my hands thoroughly the moment I get in the door. If for some reason I am making multiple stops, I use hand sanitizer between destinations. Many people think that wiping the handle of their cart is sufficient. You touch so many other surfaces when in a store....besides I seem to be allergic to whatever is in the wipe. Clean your steering wheel and car door handles as well as the door knobs, remote controls and phones in the house.


----------



## Annsni

Wash your hands regularly, wash the sheets and towels in HOT water, wash all dishes and utensils used by the person in HOT water with soap and let them air dry and wipe down everything they touch with some disinfecting wipes.

I'm not a huge "disinfecting" person - just soap and water and wiping up messes but with the stomach virus, I'm harsh. Bleach will come out and I clean like a banshee.


----------



## SageLady

Often what is thought to be a case of "stomach flu" is actually food posioning. People think they are passing around an intestinal bug when in all actuality they all just ate the same bad food...


----------



## Harry Chickpea

SageLady is correct. We were lectured on this in commercial food safety. Food related issues can sometimes take a couple days to develop. This could be the time when undercooked turkey or poor sanitation around a Christmas meal exhibits.


----------



## belladulcinea

So if you've got about 14 little preschool kids at preschool who've come down with the stomach virus, it could be food poisoning? I doubt it, maybe with family members but not in this case. In our particular case it was the Norovirus.

I take Sambucol when the virus is making it's rounds. Even the doctors refer to gastroenteritis as the or stomach flu/virus.


----------



## joshp

I have never had stomach flu in my life. If we do get a food borne type bug we take 2 TBSP of Heinz Apple Cider vinegar at the first signs of any symptoms. It has never failed us. I think it is like the grape juice that someone else mentioned, it works by acidifying the stomach and gut which kills the bad bacteria.

Mrs. Josh


----------



## Annsni

Stomach acid ranges in pH from 1.5 to about 4. ACV is between 4.25 and 5. So how does it make your stomach MORE acidic?


----------



## joshp

Annsni said:


> Stomach acid ranges in pH from 1.5 to about 4. ACV is between 4.25 and 5. So how does it make your stomach MORE acidic?


My mistake, it is actually the potassium in the vinegar that kills the bacteria by dehydrating them. Sorry it has been awhile since I read the info (like 8 yrs). http://www.insightllc.net/f/Food_Poisoning.pdf , there are many other links available via google as well.

Mrs. Josh


----------



## pamda

mammabooh said:


> I make Supertonic and elderberry syrup. Hubby and I gargle and then swallow the supertonic whenever we've been around people and if we ever feel like we're coming down with something. Our son takes the elderberry as a preventative.


 
So, do you have a recipe for supertonic, that you might share? I dread coming down with tummy bugs worse than anything. TIA


----------



## sparkysarah

Often acidic foods are more of an alkaline to our bodies. Lemon juice, apple cider vinegar all help our body become more alkaline. Along with fruits and vegetables of course.

That's my understanding...


----------



## varanandy

Wash your hands. Everyone in your family must wash their hands the instant they enter the house when the come home from anywhere (playing outside, school, work, the grocery store, etc.). Everyone needs to get into this habit.


----------



## mammabooh

pamda said:


> So, do you have a recipe for supertonic, that you might share? I dread coming down with tummy bugs worse than anything. TIA


Sorry...I just now saw your request for the recipe.

Take equal portions of garlic, onions, cayenne peppers, horseradish, and gingerroot (I grow everything except for the gingerroot) and chop it all up. Put it in a blender and top with raw apple cider vinegar. Blend it all together, pour it into a glass jar, and top it with a bit more apple cider vinegar. Put a lid on it and store it in a dark cupboard for at least several weeks (I let mine steep for months or, sometimes, years). At the first sign of a cold or flu, strain off some of the liquid, squirt it onto your throat, gargle for as long as you can stand it, and then swallow. Do this several times a day. You will stink to high heavens, but probably won't get sick!

I like to bottle it up into 2-ounce amber bottles with dropper lids so it's ready to go when we need it. Actually, I just bottle up a couple of bottles and then let the rest continue to steep...I made a gallon of the stuff this fall, so we're set for quite a while. The stuff we're finishing up right now was made in 2008 and it is some good stuff! Hubby likes to add a bit of olive oil and use it as salad dressing.


----------



## TxGypsy

mammabooh said:


> Take equal portions of garlic, onions, cayenne peppers, horseradish, and gingerroot (I grow everything except for the gingerroot) and chop it all up. Put it in a blender and top with raw apple cider vinegar. Blend it all together, pour it into a glass jar, and top it with a bit more apple cider vinegar.



OooooooooEeeeeeeee(said loudly with a bit of a cajun accent)!!!!!


----------



## pamda

Thanks for the recipe, I will try making this is a bit. Sounds like something that cajun chef, Justin something or other would love..lol


----------

